
A LaTeX Client for Mastodon - lkurusa
https://github.com/halcy/Mastodon-LaTeXclient
======
lkurusa
Here are a few screenshots:
[https://icosahedron.website/@halcy/99885260300506469](https://icosahedron.website/@halcy/99885260300506469)

